# baby bearded dragon bedding?



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

im just wondering what is the best bearded dragon bedding for babys thnks


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

kitchen roll allthough not most appealing its easy and cheap or you can use bark chippings some people use sand but i personally wouldnt as it can be dangerous to your BD's health


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally over about 6 months i put mine on fine grain play sand. Babies i would put on Kitchen paper or some sort of tiles. Think something not digestable.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I use newspaper for babies, doesn't look pretty but does the job!


----------



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

cheers


----------



## shonee (May 31, 2008)

you can also use reptile carpet (i think thats what its called) you can find it at 

Pet Zoo - UK Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store 

hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

I would highly recommend using kitchen roll, it is cheap and easy to clean. Sand and bark can be dangerous if they are ingested and bearded dragons as babies are usually messy eaters and may accidentally swallow some of the substrate. This is deadly because it causes impactation of the gut and in most cases will kill the poor little beardie. 

Hope this helps a little: victory:


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

have mine on good old tesco value kitchen roll lol, will be moving them on to sand when they are 12 months old.

it does its job as is so easy to clean


----------

